# Training to pee outside



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry folks, couldn't resist this


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Brings to mind this one.... So cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love both of them :biggrin1:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sure put a smile on my face this am, very cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Really cute!!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I love them! So cute!


----------

